# How to change CV Boot (Passenger side - Front)



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Hey can any one give me the best advice on how to change the boot on my A6 3.2?

I've done a few VWs and want to know if there are any tricks or special tools that I need.

Thanks in advance!


Juston


----------

